# Naturediet



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I currently feed my Chis Naturediet mixed with Burns puppy mini. However, following advice given on this forum, I'm thinking of changing that. I do like the sound of feeding raw, but am a bit daunted by the whole thing (I've read through the threads on raw, and see that that's a common feeling!). So while I'm doing my research, I was thinking of dumping the dry food and feeding Naturediet only, while adding in some chicken wings. Does this sound ok? How often should I give my dogs bone - I gather they shouldn't have too much? Or would one Naturediet meal and one raw meal a day be a good interim plan? Frodo is 6 months, and Florrie 3 months, so it's important that they're properly nourished while they develop. Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you thought about ziwipeak? That's dehydrated raw. I'm a vegetarian and can't cope with touching raw meat so I feed ziwipeak. A lot of people on here recommend it too. It cost 17.99 for a 1kg bag which sounds expensive but they don't need a lot so a bag lasts me about 2weeks. The only slight problem which isn't really a problem! Is I have to get it delivered. I usually just order a couple of bags at a time to get free delivery from petplanet or viovet. 
I'd love to be able to feed raw but I just can't do it! I think ziwipeak is the next best thing!  xx


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've been looking at Ziwipeak, but it does seem very expensive. Mind you, at the moment I'm feeding wet and dry together, so that probably adds up. I've got no qualms about handling meat and organs, as I'm not vegetarian; it's just that I'm scared of getting the calculations wrong and not feeding my dogs properly. But if the health benefits recorded by the raw feeders are right, then I should definitely feed raw in some form.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You can feed some raw alongside the Naturediet, adding raw to any diet is an improvement. Just feed at different meals to be on the safe side.
If you are nervous about raw (and it is really important to get it right with growing puppies) look at a pre-made complete. I would recommend Nutriment, it is a new company but the recipes look excellent, and I know the quality and customer service will be excellent, the staff have been making raw food for years for another company.
Ziwi Peak is also very good, we use it for training treats and if we need to take a 'packed lunch' with us. My three love it, and TBH since being on raw they won't eat kibble (even the good ones) at all. ZP is quite pricey, but you do get what you pay for, and you don't need to feed a lot. I find feeding raw extremely economical, so the savings could go towards some ZP if you decide to go down that route. If you feed ZP exclusively it still works out at less than 30p a day for a Chi, not a bad price for top quality nutrition IMO.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean I think the calculations would worry me too! I'd love to do it for my dogs and I think they would really enjoy it but I just can't face it! 
I fed orijen for a while, which is supposed to be a good kibble but Charlie put weight on with it so I went onto ziwipeak and never looked back. Charlie lost all the extra weight he'd put on and he is much more energetic now. My two dont have any horrible smelly breath or anything and their poo's are always small, firm and hardly smell (sorry tmi)
Sounds like I'm a sales woman lol! I'm not I'm just really happy with ziwipeak and think it's definately worth paying that little bit extra. I think it works out that is costs me £1.30ish per day to feed my two xx


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

That's very helpful, guys, thanks. I've been looking at the Nutriment website, and am impressed. I think that that might well be the way to go; at least while I'm building up my confidence. I've just bought some frozen ground chicken from Pets at Home (it's ground up with the bones), and am going to serve that for the dogs' evening meal. I'll see how they take to it, and go from there. I also have some chicken wings to give them. Will that count as a separate meal, or a supplement?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would cut the wings into sections, the two meaty parts and the tip. Save the tips in the freezer (they are really useful if you get a soft poo) and feed a section to each pup as a meal. Go slowly with the chicken mince too, it is made from ground carcasses so is very bone heavy. Just try a spoonful to begin with.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Ok, so tried the first raw meal this evening. Florrie wasn't having any of it - she didn't even seem to recognise the ground chicken as food - so she ended up having Naturediet, which she scarfed down enthusiastically (she's such a little piglet). After reading the threads on chicken wings, I cut one up into three sections, and gave Frodo the middle section, plus about a dessert spoonful of the mince. He went mad for it! Ate all the mince, and spent ages chewing the chicken wing section with extreme enthusiasm. I'm not sure how much he actually ate of it, though, as there was still plenty of meat on it when he finished. I've wrapped it up give him tomorrow. He had to be shut in the kitchen for the duration of the meal, as he kept trying to drag the bone through the house to his bed in the living room. So it's a good start as far as Frodo is concerned, but what do I do with little Florrie?


----------

